# temperature



## thc-666 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi all  can some1 tell me something about tempereture coz here its around 10-12 degrees...it should raise from monday but its like this 10 days....the plant looks good the bd started getting brown but all plant is much cold any1 have some suggestion?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont understand the guestion.... but if your plant is 10-12 degrees fierinhieght it is froze.........


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 19, 2008)

yea thats below freezing, 

maybe you could explain you question better.

if you know they are still alive, and you know the temp will drop below 40 then cover the plants up for the night!

good luck


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello thc-666 

11-12c is roughly 52F

Are frosts common in your part of the world at this time of year?


----------



## thc-666 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok...the buds looks good almost 50-70% brown...but im afraid i dont wana the plant got frozen...can be ? and frosts its not happen much at this time of the year but it happened now its around 10-15C degrees pretty cold....what is good for covering the plant ? plastic bag ?


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

Plastic will suffice, but it isn't your best option,.. IMO.
  I prefer a sheet, or a tarp, if you can construct a frame of some type..
BUT.. 11-12C, isn't cold enough to be concerned with..IME. MJ will survive light frosts pretty well.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Plastic will suffice, but it isn't your best option,.. IMO.
> I prefer a sheet, or a tarp, if you can construct a frame of some type..
> BUT.. 11-12C, isn't cold enough to be concerned with..IME. MJ will survive light frosts pretty well.


  MJ can really survive temps of 10 degrees at night granted no major frost?
  thats amazin to me cuz wouldnt it be a plant still but more like a MJ popcicle and have to unthaw  when sun comes out an temp goes up.  somethin dont seem right to me.
  heck it got down to 37 last night here no frost and yet i was all stressin bout it cuz it gon be 60's day an 40's night for next ten days it sayin now.


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

thats _10* *centigrade*_ zip...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

oops.  lol  i musta skipped that day of school when taught that part lol. i live in USA so wats the weather channels post temp as, celcius or farenheit?  so im not familiar wit this temperature stuff lol


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

the "states" use F, farenhiet.. the rest of the world uses C, celcius
"google" you a "metric conversions" site..


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

i did  right after last post but i didnt know wat the news broadcasts weather in c or f..  but thanks agin.  now i know  
  i dont get it tho man.  why is it we all same race etc but we all use different tables for measurements for  hundreds of things temperature and currency just bein the first two i think of.  here a mile is a mile but a couple hundred miles north its kilometers...   
  beins everyone else uses different than us does that mean we're special  lol jokin.


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

> beins everyone else uses different than us does that mean we're special lol jokin.


that seems to be the american concensus..


----------



## kaotik (Sep 23, 2008)

i was wondering..you say 10c, is still fine for MJ.. does it matter if they're in the ground or in a pot? i assume in the ground would be better for them.

just curious.. really debating leaving mine out or bringing them in. it's been around 8c at night here, supposed to also get soggy the next few days, but then back into the 20's. i only have them in small pots too (that's why i worry) as i wanted small plants (that theory failed miserably)


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

kao'.. the colder the medium/soil gets, the more _negative_ effects you're going to encounter. i.e... in pots, allows the medium to become colder, faster.. IMO


----------



## thc-666 (Sep 24, 2008)

well my plant is not MC or some skunk seed buyed from internet...its ordinary seed from past year plants...this year only 1 plant and its not finish yet...it look still good but its still cold, damn it i added natrium,calcium,and phorfeur today mixed in water  but ussualy i add milk,joghurt,some fruit on the surface to rotten and multi vitamins past 2 years came out hell weed people )))


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

milk yogurt and fruit?????   WATTT?  i ain never heard of that before.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 24, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> milk yogurt and fruit????? WATTT? i ain never heard of that before.


i'll bet that plant also does YOGA ...


----------



## thc-666 (Sep 25, 2008)

no joga  just that i write ))) 2 years tried before ) pro success


----------



## thc-666 (Sep 25, 2008)

the joghurt and milk shouldnt be puted clean...water it down 50-50% coz its very thick pure


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

thc-666 said:
			
		

> the joghurt and milk shouldnt be puted clean...water it down 50-50% coz its very thick pure


 
so u basically take yogurt and milk and mix half that half water and water ya plants wit it?  that just seems odd. i mean wouldnt the milk and yogurt being dairy product cause some major stench and maybe root rot or some other issues maybe?


----------



## thc-666 (Sep 26, 2008)

yes depends on the amount of water u put in ur plant or plants ) nothing damaged so far 3 years growing just dont put  yoghurt! milk its ok its not much thickly like the yoghurt and vitamins from the one u put in glass water and they dissolve in the water ) around 4-5 pills for 10 liters water 
i covered few of the branches with plastic bag yesterday and this morning they were steamed...i guess the plastic keep warm and the buds look little difrent....the pistils becomed more brown for 1 day...ehh the weather prognoses is looking good till wednesday so the day comed for cutting ) cmon weather be good for my pland  heheh


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

hey thc 666 IMO you need a "indoor" grow site ya got issue with cold weathers


----------



## thc-666 (Sep 27, 2008)

i know but ill cut the plant these days coz the weather and i dont wana something to happen on the plant...ill try make good pic's for all here )))


----------

